# Obsolete software key ???.



## micky0121

O.K. People not sure about the right place for this but cannot find anything else .
When using CCleaner it comes up with "Obsolete software key. ISVCU Plugin. HKCU\Software\ISVCUPlugin.
It happens everytime I use the program , I would like to get rid , any ideas please or could anybody direct me in the right direction .
Thanks
micky0121


----------



## spunk.funk

This could be a corrupted file that was previously deleted and there was a remnant that was not removed. 
Go to Search and type *regeidt *and press enter. Browse to* HKEY_Current-USER\Software* and highlight the *ISVCUPlugin* and delete it.


----------



## micky0121

Hi 
Tried regedit this file does not exist .
Thanks though
micky0121


----------



## spunk.funk

> Browse to* HKEY_Current-USER\Software* and highlight the *ISVCUPlugin* and delete it.


You have to be a little more specific What file are you talking about that doesn't exist? 
Go to the lower right of your screen to start the Charms bar, click on *Search*, in the search box type *regedit.exe* Right click the *regedit.exe* results and *Run As Administrator. *


----------



## bassfisher6522

It might be still running in the background.....check in services for some thing named HKCU\Software\ISVCUPlugin and end task. then run Ccleaner and let it remove it.


----------



## shawnpb

Question is is the OP using the registry cleaner in CCleaner which is not recommend?


----------

